# HD antenna



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone here have one of these connected?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ow-i-get-my-tv-for-free/article2052037/page2/

Care to share some feedback?


----------



## Oxidd1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Check on www.tvfool.com, you can check from where you live what kind of reception you will get.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, I got the Channel Master 4221HD. It's an outdoor antenna, but I keep mine inside, just lean it against the window. But I live high in an apartment tower. I get all the local Toronto channels, and a few Buffalo ones. Over-the-air TV is not like it used to be since the signals went digital, they come in high-def, usually 1080i.

Even if I lived in the middle of nowhere where there were no nearby channels, I still wouldn't pay Rogers the crazy prices they demand, and sign their long contracts. Why more people don't ditch Rogers/Bell is beyond me.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> . Why more people don't ditch Rogers/Bell is beyond me.


What options does one have if one wants to watch national geographic, animal planet, tsn/sportsnet, much music and so on?

I would love to ditch bell, but as of right I am not aware of any option that would allow me to watch the channels I want, and I definetely don't want 30 feet antenna sticking out of my house for few channels I most likely wouldn't watch anyway.

I am all ears.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I put up a CM4228HD last week. So far in Ottawa we only get CBC, CITYTV and a bunch of french stuff.

But some September I'm looking forward to CTV and Global. I've got a PVR setup with 2 tuners and can watch 3 shows at once now and pay no fees.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

I also have a CM4228 and am in the National Capital Area. I wont comment on the "french stuff", but I also get Omni1 and 2 and Sun TV in digital.

I figure I get about 20-25 Channels if I also count the analog and the crappy reception stations.

I am hoping to get even better reception results by installing a Pre-Amplificator (maybe even channels from Boston).

Also, I second the motion for tuners. I have two of them in my HTPC and I am loving the abilities.

About 250$ in hardware (including wires, metal support, antenna, amplifier, splitters, lighting rod and grounding wire) for 20-25 channels of free TV for life is great!

The only thing I am missing is sports. I guess that is why the internet was invented .


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> What options does one have if one wants to watch national geographic, animal planet, tsn/sportsnet, much music and so on?
> 
> I would love to ditch bell, but as of right I am not aware of any option that would allow me to watch the channels I want, and I definetely don't want 30 feet antenna sticking out of my house for few channels I most likely wouldn't watch anyway.
> 
> I am all ears.


I guess if there are shows you really want to watch that are only on cable then you're not an ideal candidate for switching to over-the-air. I just watch whatever is on when I turn on the TV. And you can always find shows on the internet...


----------

